# Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?



## TobiasOE (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

habe einen 5000 l Gartenteich mit Bachlauf. Nun ist der Teich eingefahren und die Zeit ist gekommen, um Fische einzusetzen. Bisher habe ich 5 Goldfische, 5 Rotfedern und ca 20 Moderliesschen im Teich.
Nun möchte ich gerne noch 2-3 etwas "größere" Arten in meinem Teich halten.
Ist das möglich, bzw, wenn ja, was für Arten schlagt ihr mir vor?
Goldorfen und Kois werden zu groß oder würde das passen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## alexander1 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

ich glaub das reicht schon!Sonst kippt dein Teich!Koi kannst du aufjedenfall vergessen und Goldorfen kann man nicht alleine halten daher wird der Teich zu klein.Setz doch __ sonnenbarsche rein dann haste aber keine __ Moderlieschen merh!
gruß alex


----------



## TobiasOE (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

__ Sonnenbarsche finde ich auch sehr schön. __ Moderlieschen wären dann ja quasi Lebendfutter. Vertragen sich die __ Barsche denn mit den Rotfedern? und wieviele Sonnebarsche könnte ich halten? Gibt es vielleicht noch andere (bunte bzw nicht graue) Fische die ich halten könnte?


----------



## axel (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

Guten Morgen Tobias !

Goldehlritzen sehen rötlich/goldig aus  . Die putzen bei mir immer die Folie .

Foto 

Gruß

axel


----------



## TobiasOE (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

Habe mir nun einen Sonnenbarsch zugelegt, um die __ Moderlieschen "loszuwerden". er ist allerdings erst ca 5 cm groß. Reicht das aus, um die Moderl. zu fangen?
Achso, und ich habe ja 4 Goldfische im Teich. Muss zugeben, das es unüberlegt war, diese einzusetzten. Jetzt würd ich diese gerne in den Teich meiner Eltern umsiedeln. Der fasst allerdings nur 800 Liter, würd das hinhauen?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

Hallo Tobias!

 



			
				TobiasOE schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir nun einen Sonnenbarsch zugelegt, um die Moderlieschen "loszuwerden".



Wie bist Du denn drauf?  

Da hätte es aber auch andere Wege gegeben.

Dein Sonnenbarsch wird den Moderlieschen sowiso nichts antun.  
Bis der so groß ist, dass er ein Moderlieschen fressen kann haben die sich schon 5 x vermehrt.
Dann kann er keine Moderlieschen mehr sehen, oder isst Du auch jeden Tag das gleiche? 

.


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*



			
				TobiasOE schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, und ich habe ja 4 Goldfische im Teich. Muss zugeben, das es unüberlegt war, diese einzusetzten. Jetzt würd ich diese gerne in den Teich meiner Eltern umsiedeln. Der fasst allerdings nur 800 Liter, würd das hinhauen?



Nein.


----------



## karsten. (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

Hallo

gibt´s Bilder von dem eingefahrenen Teich ? 

oder 

ist das alles nur ein Face  



mfG


----------



## TobiasOE (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

Ich habe es nicht nötig mich hinter irgendwelchen virtuellen Masken zu verstecken, genauso wenig habe ich es nötig hier von einem fiktiven Gartenteich zu erzählen. Das allein in Frag zu stellen ist für mich dreist.
Aber um zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
Noch gibt es keine Bilder, sobald ich eine Digi-Cam zur Hand habe, mach ich welche.
Und zum Frettchen-Freund: Schön, dass du auch mal lachen kannst ;-)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> gibt´s Bilder von dem eingefahrenen Teich ?
> 
> ...




Gibt es dafür einen Grund Karsten ?


----------



## karsten. (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

Hallo Tobias
Hallo alle

Tobias wir kennen uns nicht und 
wenn ich das lese :



			
				TobiasOE schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> habe einen 5000 l Gartenteich mit Bachlauf.
> Nun ist der Teich eingefahren und *die Zeit ist gekommen*,
> ....... um Fische einzusetzen.
> ...




 

dazu das



			
				TobiasOE schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir nun einen Sonnenbarsch zugelegt, um die __ Moderlieschen "loszuwerden". er ist allerdings erst ca 5 cm groß. Reicht das aus, um die Moderl. zu fangen?
> Achso, und ich habe ja 4 Goldfische im Teich. Muss zugeben, das es unüberlegt war, diese einzusetzten. Jetzt würd ich diese gerne in den Teich meiner Eltern umsiedeln. Der fasst allerdings nur 800 Liter, würd das hinhauen?



dann liest sich das für mich nicht nach einer glücklichen Verbindung

Mensch ,Teich,Tier

und weil keine Bilder vom Teich zu sehen sind

habe ich genau diese provokante Frage gestellt.
so dreist bin schon mal !     

Friede ! 

Die Frage der Filterung schein ja auch noch nicht endgültig geklärt zu sein.
Deshalb grumelt mir auch die Frage nach den "größeren Fischen" besonders
im Bauch . 

Um bei so was zu helfen bedarf s schon etwas mehr Input eben Bildern
dafür steht das Medium der Foren doch besonders...... 
wir sind doch nicht bei Domian 

Das Bild was sich mir in meiner Vorstellung aufdrängt.....
beisst sich irgendwie mit allem was die meisten User hier anstreben .

es würde mich freuen wenn ich falsch liege !  


schönen Abend


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

... ganz davon abgesehen sind Goldfische und Rotfedern im Verhältnis zu 5000 Liter ja schon größere Arten... 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Frettchenfreund (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

@ Tobias



			
				TobiasOE schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Frettchen-Freund: Schön, dass du auch mal lachen kannst ;-)



Ich bin ein fröhlicher Mensch und lache sehr häufig aber wenn ich lese was Du hier schreibst, fält es mir schwer.

Nim bitte die Ratschläge die man Dir hier gibt an und Du wirst ein schönen Teich haben.

Auch wenn manche Antworten Dir nicht in den Kram passen, wollen doch alle nur das beste für Dich.

 Den "    " Smilie verkneife ich mir jetzt hier.


----------



## Franzel5 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

Hallo Tobias,

wenn ich lese was Du für einen Besatz in einem Teich mit 5000 l hast kommen mir schon Bedenken. Wie alt ist der Teich überhaupt?

Die einzig sinnvollen Fische in Deinem Teich, die __ Moderlieschen, willst Du als Lebendfutter verwenden. Mit dem __ Barsch wird keinerlei Getier aufwachsen können und ob es Sinn macht ihn allein zu halten bezweifele ich auch. Denk dran, auch die Rotfedern sind oder bleiben keine kleinen Fische. Außerdem wühlen sie. 

Es geht bei vielen leider nicht um die Bedürfnisse der Teichbewohner, sondern darum was "schön" aussieht oder was man gerne hätte. Aber es sind Lebewesen denen wir schon eine einigermaßen artgerechte Haltung bieten sollten.

Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass Du dir mit dem Teichbesatz einen "Intensivpatienten" auf Dauer schaffst.


----------



## TobiasOE (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

Bilder von meinem Teich jetzt in der Rubrik "Ich und mein Teich". Schön`Abend noch...


----------



## ---Torsten--- (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*



			
				TobiasOE schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder von meinem Teich jetzt *in der Rubrik "Ich und mein Teich". *Schön`Abend noch...



irgendwie finde ich mich nicht dort hin  
du kannst die bilder aber auch ganz einfach in deine beiträge einfügen in dem du
in dem editor fenster auf "[Bilder auswählen zum einfügen]" klickst 

ahso, ich würde sagen 30 fische in 5000L sind ausreichend, noch mehr kommen von ganz allein
ich habe in meinen 3000L grad mal 10 drinne und viel mehr sollen es gar nicht werden


----------



## TobiasOE (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

Ok, dann hier nochmal die Bilder ;-)

achso, ich habe auch noch eine Frage. Hilft es, wennnich einen Teichbelüfter in den Filter integriere oder in den Bachlauf?


----------



## ---Torsten--- (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich, aber welche Fische rein?*

bei den teichbelüftern spalten sich auch die meinungen
die einen sagen ja super sache die anderen sagen nein unnütz, treibt nur das co² aus dem wasser, dann kümmern die pflanzen wieder

ich denke mal im filter für die biologische reinigungsstufe ist das mit dem belüften eine gute sache 
im teich würde ich im sommer keinen einsetzen und im bachlauf schon gar nicht, da dort das wasser ausreichend mit der luft in kontakt kommt


----------

